# Port recipe using grapes?



## Paulc (May 3, 2011)

Anyone have a recipe for port, using grapes? I am looking at picking up either/both Chambourcin grapes and Touriga grapes this fall. I believe they both can be used to make a "port like" wine.

thanks for any ideas. paulc


----------



## BobF (May 3, 2011)

Here's an interestng recipe I have bookmarked:
http://www.winepress.us/forums/index.php?/topic/44530-chambourcin-chocolate-raspberry-port/

I'm planning to try this one with the 2011 harvest.


----------

